# Stroked and Blown 408 LS2



## The Popo (Feb 9, 2010)

After many months of waiting I finally got my motor back! :rofl: The final product is a 408ci ls2, stroked with a billet crank, poted and polished rebuilt heads with new everything and a 3 angle valve job and custom cam. And long tube Pacesetter headres. I don't have all the specs yet, but it's built to handle a max of 1200hp. The Dyno and tune is coming soon. Here are a few pics. I already had the Procharger, hence the reason for the rebuild. I also removed and installed the motor in my garage with basic hand tools (not recomended, but worth the expierence).


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice engine. 2 question. 1, how did you do the boring? Just replacing the crank give you a 402, you had to open up the cylinders to get 408. 2, with an awesome motor like that with equally awesome supercharger, why the Rustsetters?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Love these builds, nice work. The 402 and 408 are the most popular builds out there. One day I hope to build something like yours with a F1C Procharger or Vortec V7ysi hanging off of it.

Here is my favorite build:


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

404 is the max you can go on an LS2, with a 4.010" bore & 4.000" stroke, 408s are typically LQ9 iron blocks, so I'm curious how you got the extra 4 cubes too. Unless you used a 4.070 crank, now that would be different.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Nothing odd about that. I've seen a 414 LS2 with just a stroker crank, the max you can go on the bore is to hone it .010 over, the cast iron sleaves are thin. You can't go to much on the stroker crank because you may end up with clearance issues. Depends on how deep your pockets is you can have a 427ci LS2.


----------



## The Popo (Feb 9, 2010)

dustyminpin said:


> Nice engine. 2 question. 1, how did you do the boring? Just replacing the crank give you a 402, you had to open up the cylinders to get 408. 2, with an awesome motor like that with equally awesome supercharger, why the Rustsetters?


It is bored. I broke a stock piston that's why I did a rebiuld. Iy has all new internals. Why Rustsetters? LOL. The cost of the rebuild took me WAY over budget.


----------



## The Popo (Feb 9, 2010)

I didn't build the motor. I don't know ehat the max is or isn't. I just took it out, took it to my mechanic told my him what I wanted and he took it even further. I then installed it. I have dealt with my mechanic for 10 years and he has built one other car for me in the past.

I hope to have numbers by the end of the month. I post them when I have them.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

What does PSL, FL stand for? Pensacola? Just curious. P-town is about a 40 minute drive for me. That's where the speed shop that did my motor is located. One of the best freakin' machinists on the planet is in Pensacola. David Lazzear, owner of Gulf Coast Racing Engines and graduate of the School of Automotive Machinists (SAM) out of Houston, TX, and frequently featured in GM High-Tech Performance magazine quoted me almost 7 grand for a 402 stroker build. He finished 2nd at last year's LSX shootout in the All Motor class behind his old teacher driver the SAM camaro. 

He's got all the CNCs and tooling, but doesn't have the garage space to actually pull your motor, etc. He has my speed shop (XXX Motorsports) pull the motors and bring them across town to him where he breaks them down, works his magic, puts them back together and has XXX pick them back up and reinstall it back in your vehicle. He told me he only does 402 packages on the LS2 and if you want to go 408 or higher, you need an iron block LQ9 or LS3 block or better, but to each their own. I guess that's why the price is so high, having to pay on labor for 2 different shops, plus the $450 dyno tune at XXX. 

If you are from Pensacola, we'll have to meet up sometime, I'd love to see your motor in person. My wife, step-daughter, and I love going to the beach and hitting up one of the bad-ass restaraunts on the bordwalk across from the pier.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Which Procharger system do you have?


----------



## The Popo (Feb 9, 2010)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Which Procharger system do you have?


The charger is D1.


----------



## The Popo (Feb 9, 2010)

[/QUOTE]If you are from Pensacola, we'll have to meet up sometime, I'd love to see your motor in person. My wife, step-daughter, and I love going to the beach and hitting up one of the bad-ass restaraunts on the bordwalk across from the pier.[/QUOTE]

Sounds good, but unfortunately PSL, stands for Port Saint Lucie. It's in SE Florida just north of West Palm Beach. If your ever down this way or i'm up that way, we can certainly meet up.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I've never been down that far. My wife has family in the Tampa/St. Pete/Clearwater area. I've been to Orlando a couple times, and Daytona Beach 11 years ago for spring break, but that's as far south as I've made it. It takes us about 9 hours to get to Clearwater, give or take an hour with traffic and construction, would probably double that to get to where you're at, lol.


----------

